# Tablet-PC .Vs Ebook



## KonterSchock (19. April 2012)

hi leute grüßt euch, hab da mal par fragen, und zwar bin ich auf der suche nach ein geschenk für meine frau, sie wünscht sich ein ebook weil sie digitale bücher lesen möchte sprich für unterwegs , ich selbst bin gegen ein ebook und würde gern ein tablet-Pc für sie kaufen, jetz meine Fragen.

1.kann sie mit einem tablet-PC auch ebook bücher lesen? sprich wenn sie über amazon die ebook geschichte käuft, das sie das dann auch über Tablet-PC wiedergeben kann?
2.wo kann man digitale bücher kaufen?
3.was sind das für datein die ebook wiedergibt? sind das übliche PDF datein?

*diese geräte sind zu auswahl*
Lenovo A1 17,8 cm Tablet-PC pink: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
HP Touchpad 24,6 cm Tablet-PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Odys Loox 17,8 cm Tablet-PC schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
*Oder ihr habt was gutes für 150€ maximal 200€  Vorschläge sind wilkommen!*

*können muss er digitale bücher wiedergeben Zb, PCGH zeitschrift 
3G & wlan fähig sodass intenet zugang möglich ist 
musik hören & Movies
Daten abspeichern
USB

ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden.

Grüße

SCHOCK
*​


----------



## SlowRider (19. April 2012)

1. generell kann man mit einen Tablet auch eBooks lesen (es gibt einige entsprechende Apps), aber wenn man viel liest ist ein eBook Reader viel augenschonender und angenehmer
2. da gibt es einige Shops, z.B. auch bei Thalia, oder man leiht sie sich in der Bibliothek aus
3. in der Regel werden eBooks als ePub veröffentlicht, aber es kommen auch PDFs und einige Hersteller spezifische Formate (wie von Amazon) vor, daher kommt es immer wieder zu Inkompatibilitäten

Internet macht auf einem eBook Reader nicht wirklich Spaß, da schwarzweiß und meist sehr langsam, außerdem sind eBook Reader nicht für bewegte Bildschirminhalte gedacht, also keine Filme möglich

Auch wirst du kaum ein Gerät finden was alle deine Wünsche erfüllt in der von dir angegebene Preisklasse, insbesondere die Videowiedergabe wird immer wieder Probleme machen (alleine schon alles in die jeweiligen unterstützten Formate zu konvertieren). Alle von dir verlinkten Geräte können kein 3G.

Meine Empfehlung als reiner eBook Reader: Kobo Touch

Also Alleskönner ein Android Gerät, dann aber wird es über 300€, mit 3g eher 400€.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. April 2012)

hmm 3G model http://www.amazon.de/Odys-Tablet-PC...r-Android/dp/B005EJBHIQ/ref=pd_cp_computers_2
*Ausstattung*

3G Übertragungsstandard über Dongle, Wifi,  Digitalkamera auf der Vorderseite und Rückseite, Eingebautes Mikrofon,  Ausgestattet mit Web-Browsing, E-Mail und E-Book-Funktion sowie Audio-,  Foto- und Videoplayback, Mini USB-Anschluss zum einfachen Kopieren und  Verwalten der Dateien per Drag&Drop, USB-Host. hmmm was sagt ihr zu dem? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgIkIgwRrGM


----------



## KonterSchock (22. April 2012)

*na wundabar kein intressierts na toll.*

*tread kann geschlossen & gelöscht werden.*


----------



## mixxed_up (22. April 2012)

Lol, ein Odys Tablet für 150 € ... warum kaufst du nicht gleich ne Kartoffel? 

Hör auf ihr ein Tablet (erst recht sowas billiges) aufzuschwatzen. Ein ebook Reader ist zum Lesen deutlich besser geeignet. Das kommt daher, dass es keine Hintergrundbeleuchtung gibt und ein eInk-Display verwendet wird. Bei diesem flimmern die Pixel null mal in der Sekunde, was einen hohen Lesekomforr ermöglicht. Wie ein richtiges Buch.

Spreche aus Erfahrung, hab schon auf nem ebook Reader gelesen und lese jetzt auf einem Tablet.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

Ja, rein zum Lesen ist ein eBook Reader wesentlich besser geeignet. Vor allem auch bei Sonnenschein, denn das ist eine große Schwäche von Tablet-Displays. Entweder reflektieren sie, oder sie haben zu wenig Leuchtkraft. Das Problem besteht bei den E-Ink Displays nicht.


----------



## >M.Pain (22. April 2012)

Wie wäre es wenn du dem Wunsch deiner Frau einfach nachgehen würdest. Bei deinem Budget von 200 € findest du bestimmt einen guten E-BOOK Reader.


----------



## kelevra (22. April 2012)

Bei dem Budget würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einem reinen eBook-Reader greifen, da bekommst du auch was vernünftiges für den Preis.
Tablets in der Preiskategorie haben ein schlecht aufgelöstes Display was das lesen total unkomfortabel macht. Zudem halten die Akkus nicht lange durch.

Wenn sie ohnehin eBooks von Amazon kauft tut sich ein Kindle doch gerade zu empfehlen. Persönliche finde ich den Kindle Touch am attraktivsten. Kostet 129,- € als Wifi Version und hat ein FullTouch Display, es lässt sich also bedienen wie ein TabletPC. Zudem hält der Akku sehr lange durch. Wifi sollte eigentlich auch langen, außer es besteht Bedarf unterwegs Bücher zu laden.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. April 2012)

Das Amazon Kindle Touch hat auch einen Internet-Browser, der für Notfälle vielleicht ganz brauchbar ist. 
Wie schon gesagt, mit einem Tablet in der Preiskategorie und überhaupt von einem Billighersteller wird man nicht glücklich. Dort gibt es erhebliche (!) Mängel bei Verarbeitung, Display, Akku, Software und Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit. Wenn ich schon von einem 10.1" Tablet für knapp 190 € lese ...


----------



## KonterSchock (22. April 2012)

also meine frau möchte diesen hier Lenovo A1 17,8 cm Tablet-PC pink: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör denn find eich auch klasse , der hat direkt das kindle botten amboard, das würde doch heisen das dieses gerät 100%tig mit amazon (kindle) kompatible ist oder? sprich Ebooks kompatible ist!


----------



## mixxed_up (22. April 2012)

Wie gesagt, wenn sie vorrangig damit lesen möchte, dann Amazon Kindle. Wenn sie jetzt unbedingt ein Multimediatablet will, kann man es natürlich vorsichtig mit dem Lenovo Tablet versuchen. Andernfalls könntest du dir auch ein Amazon Kindle Fire importieren.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Juli 2012)

*GESCHLOSSEN, hat sich erledigt!*


----------



## OctoCore (16. Juli 2012)

Aha - was ist denn draus geworden?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Welches hast du dir jetzt gekauft.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Oktober 2012)

der ist es geworden!
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00603ICIS/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum
sorry für die späte antwort.

naja hat sich nun eh erledigt!


----------

